# Dressage test '1 horses length' ???????



## Harrie123 (14 November 2008)

I probably should have asked this question a while back as I am doing 2 dressage tests tomorrow!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





It says on both the tests, (from trot)  between H &amp; C (or other letters) 'transition to walk, one horses length)

How many strides of walk do you think that is? Im not sure how long to walk for??? 

Any suggestions.

I realise this may be a stupid question!!!


----------



## Sarah_Jane (14 November 2008)

Around 4 or 5 strides


----------



## Baydale (14 November 2008)

Do you mean steps or strides S_J? I wondered about this when doing simple changes as my friend who does proper dressage said that the walk should be one horse's length, not a certain number of steps. (Note to Self: get some stressage training!)


----------



## SpottedCat (14 November 2008)

Baydale - does this mean you get to walk for longer on humungahorse too?!


----------



## Baydale (14 November 2008)

Oh yes, but that's in proportion to the amount of time it takes to actually get him to walk so I'm not any better off.


----------



## Dirtymare (14 November 2008)

The older tests used to state 5 to 6 steps/strides.


----------



## Baydale (14 November 2008)

But I thought a stride was the whole sequence of the pace ie. all four feet having been on the floor once, so therefore 5 to 6 strides of walk, which is 4-time, would be 20-24 steps. That makes me think that it's steps, not strides.


----------



## OneInAMillion (14 November 2008)

1 horses length is 3-5 steps i would probably do 5 but it depends on the size of a horse if you aren't sure do 4


----------



## cruiseline (14 November 2008)

3-5 steps of walk is the norm


----------



## Gamebird (14 November 2008)

Note when your horse's nose passes a certain point, keep walking then note when its tail does and the distance you've travelled is one horse's length!


----------



## worMy (14 November 2008)

just do a little bit of walk, they wont count and tell you off for doing say 6 when they may have wanted exactly 5


----------

